# Room Humidifier



## Chet (Jan 6, 2022)

This time of year the dew-point outside is low which makes the relative humidity inside the house low. With the heat on it gets even lower. Right now the relative humidity in the house is 41%. I've been considering getting a humidifier. Anyone have experience with them? What is the manufacturer and how well does it work?


----------



## bingo (Jan 6, 2022)

we have a crane model.....have had others too...it sits on the  counter...
top fill...lasts over 8 hours...
yes it puts out the mist...has a high...low setting
one in bedroom  too....
makes a difference in  the dry air


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 6, 2022)

The only experience I have is with the little tiny plug in ones.  The one I have puts out a lot but it just doesn't make a dent in the room's humidity level.  I remember last year since I use one of the radiator type space heaters, I was putting a moistened little towel on the radiator until it was hot, then I was breathing through the towel.  My lungs seemed to appreciate it.


----------



## Knight (Jan 6, 2022)

We have this one for the bedroom over a year since year round humidity rarely gets above 10%. The info at the web site might help you look for features that meet your needs. Only recommendation I have is no matter what you choose use distilled water so there is no mineral build up.


Levoit LV600HH

https://www.amazon.com/LEVOIT-Humid...locphy=9030783&hvtargid=pla-351044886378&th=1


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 6, 2022)

I got a little one but don't use it.  What I use are Honeywell HEV620 Series tower humidifers.  I have 2 of them.  One in the living room and another in my bedroom.  They work well but filters need to be replaced about every month.  They cost a lot at your store but you can get them from Amazon.   I live on the Canadian Prairies where it gets pretty cold and dry in the winter and I really hate static everytime I reach for an electric switch or whatever.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't have one, but I have wondered if one does, then do you have to keep a careful watch on increases in mold levels?  
Many people have mold allergies or have difficulty breathing air with mold.

I know the air is too dry, but wonder if it can't too easily shift into a problem in the other direction?  But perhaps not.?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 21, 2022)

I just got one a few weeks ago. It does make a difference. It is a small one made for Vicks is 1.5 gallons and has a cool mist. I live in a studio apartment that is 338 square feet and my ceilings are very high. This one seems to be doing good for what I needed. I was getting nose bleeds and not since I started using this. 

As for mold, well I just started using it and haven't noticed anything so far. 

I am using distilled water only in it.


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2022)

I run a vaporizer for an hour each morning. One of my humidity gauges in the house says it's 38%, another says 35%, Imagine what it would be without it.


----------



## Jules (Jan 21, 2022)

https://deljoheating.com/blog/how-to-find-the-right-humidity-level-in-your-home/



> How to Increase Your Indoor Humidity Level
> Use a large room humidifier to release extra moisture into the air.
> Hang your clothes on an indoor clothing rack to dry. As they dry, the moisture will be released into the air helping increase the humidity.
> Get some houseplants! Plants transpire, which releases new moisture into the dry air.
> ...



I have no clue what the humidity level is in our house. It’s very dry most of the year.


----------



## Knight (Jan 21, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't have one, but I have wondered if one does, then do you have to keep a careful watch on increases in mold levels?
> Many people have mold allergies or have difficulty breathing air with mold.
> 
> I know the air is too dry, but wonder if it can't too easily shift into a problem in the other direction?  But perhaps not.?


Following a manufactures cleaning recommendations/schedule should eliminate any mold concerns. I say should because people don't always follow recommendations. We have ours about a year now using it every day with no operational or mold problems.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Knight said:


> Following a manufactures cleaning recommendations/schedule should eliminate any mold concerns. I say should because people don't always follow recommendations. We have ours about a year now using it every day with no operational or mold problems.


Thank you very much for this reply to my question, and it's an important point you make.
I agree that if someone doesn't clean them regularly, as directed, then, they might likely grow mold inside them, and spew it around the breathing space, rather directly.

I was also and more curious, though, about whether one should also, on an ongoing and regular, continual basis, be monitoring the levels of their own room humidity,
to be certain one doesn't use it too much, and so much that would cause the normal molds already in your air space,
to grow and reproduce extremely more rapidly and exponentially, than under normal conditions without any humidifier.
I don't know, but it seems likely to me.


----------



## Knight (Jan 21, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Thank you very much for this reply to my question, and it's an important point you make.
> I agree that if someone doesn't clean them regularly, as directed, then, they might likely grow mold inside them, and spew it around the breathing space, rather directly.
> 
> I was also and more curious, though, about whether one should also, on an ongoing and regular, continual basis, be monitoring the levels of their own room humidity,
> ...


The unit we bought post #4 has a way to regulate the humidity level. It will shut off at whatever setting is selected & restart if the level drops.  However we've never experienced that happening. Safety feature, it will automatically shut off if the water runs low. Another nice feature is a washable  pad that can have a scent put on it that will integrate into the vapor.

Here low humidity like 10% or less is routine. So a setting of 25% works for us.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Knight said:


> The unit we bought post #4 has a way to regulate the humidity level. It will shut off at whatever setting is selected & restart if the level drops.  However we've never experienced that happening. Safety feature, it will automatically shut off if the water runs low. Another nice feature is a washable  pad that can have a scent put on it that will integrate into the vapor.
> 
> Here low humidity like 10% or less is routine. So a setting of 25% works for us.


Excellent info, and I have wanted a better understanding of this, so I do appreciate it!


----------

